# First Bluegill fly.. Bully's Spider



## Justin.B (Jan 4, 2013)

LakeEffectMDHA said:


> Thought I would throw up one of my bluegill patterns I use with tremendous results. It's tied on a size 6 salmon steelhead hook for reference in size. The little ones may grab the legs from time to time, but the bigguns devour it. Something about those big legs dangling around that they go crazy for and the fur too in my opinion. Not trying to hijack the thread, just thought I'd share.
> 
> Ryan, Lake Effect Secretary


These are really cool Ill have to try them! Also, how in the world do you make those kinks in your leg material? I would guess that you do that pre-tying on, but I;m not 100% sure. Thanks!


----------



## Justin.B (Jan 4, 2013)

Justin.B said:


> These are really cool Ill have to try them! Also, how in the world do you make those kinks in your leg material? I would guess that you do that pre-tying on, but I;m not 100% sure. Thanks!



I decided to take a stab at it and play around with it hahahaha and made this 











Kind of a toss up but I had fun playing around with the kinks in the legs.. It looks kind of like those water bugs that chill on the top of the surface and skid around.. Anyhow I don't expect to catch a fish on this thing but just thought I'd share some humor..


----------



## Justin.B (Jan 4, 2013)

Here's my newest... As inspired by ray.adams.


----------



## rvrwader (Jan 29, 2012)

Nice looking bug. That should catch you a few gills this spring


----------



## swaprat (Oct 1, 2011)

nice looking bugs guys they should catch fish! if you guys need any help ever just say some thing....


----------

